# My Photo Thread lol



## jbrd (Sep 3, 2005)

Our T.blondi dinally came out since he last molted a few weeks ago, thought we would share a pic of him. If you have a extra large exoterra cave then you will have a good idea of his size because that is what he is on top of


----------



## Nick_schembri (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks big! and very clean....Have you measured him?


----------



## jbrd (Sep 4, 2005)

No not yet, he's really agressive so i do not get to close to him, i usually wait for him to get close to the glass.


----------



## jbrd (Sep 5, 2005)

*A.avic*

He's still hangin in there.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 5, 2005)

nice blondi...i may be wrong but you have 2 male blondi...i mature and one not....am i right?

Aaron


----------



## jbrd (Sep 5, 2005)

NO... i have one T.blondi ............... but hope to have more very soon


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 6, 2005)

o sry then....i have mistaken you....but i already saw this photot on a thread dedicated to T.blondi....goodluck

Aaron


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 12, 2005)

Very Nice T. blondi!


----------



## jbrd (Sep 13, 2005)

a couple of pinkies later and he has added some weight  lol


----------



## jbrd (Sep 24, 2005)

*B.bohemi*

Thought i would post some pics of our b.bohemi.
here he is eatin a (Zophobas Morio) super worm.



and this is what he does in his spare time  



enjoy.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Sep 25, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> He's still hangin in there.


What happened to this guy have his palps been ripped off thats what it looks like ?


----------



## jbrd (Sep 25, 2005)

He is in his post ultimate molt, i think thats right  :?  any way he molted after his ultimate molt and lost his palps on 7/12/05.

Here he is today


----------



## Nick_schembri (Sep 25, 2005)

How was his ultimate molt? I've read on here before that they only attempt a post ultimate molt when something was wrong with the ultimate molt.


----------



## jbrd (Sep 25, 2005)

Nick_schembri said:
			
		

> How was his ultimate molt? I've read on here before that they only attempt a post ultimate molt when something was wrong with the ultimate molt.


As far as i know there was nothing wrong with him. Same enclosure same everything. He always ate and built sperm webs and walked around alot. Still the same behavior, just no sperm webs.


----------



## jbrd (Oct 25, 2005)

*C.cyaneopubescens*

Our C.cyaneopubescens molted on the 7th of this month and i thought i would show ya all the size comparison from the day we got him/her on 6/1/05.


----------



## jbrd (Mar 5, 2006)

*Newer photos.*

I havent posted any photos lately, so heres a few recent ones.
First up one of my G.aureostriata, aproximately 2.5 inches and molted a few weeks ago.













Next one of my favorites, a N.coloratovillosus, he is about 3.5 to 4 inches now and always full of energy.



















This is his home and his greetings  Maybe he needs a sign saying "No solicitors!"













Finally the widely popular L.parahybana













Hope ya all enjoy


----------



## jbrd (May 9, 2006)

My Nhandu Coloratovillosus had his ultimate molt the other day  
Now all i need to do is find him some ladies


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 9, 2006)

Very nice collection!! How long did it take your N.coloratovillosus to reach sexual maturity?


----------



## jbrd (May 10, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Very nice collection!! How long did it take your N.coloratovillosus to reach sexual maturity?


11 months, kinda fast eh?
I got him as a sling freebie on 6/1/05 and was feed 1 to 2 crics per week and the temps always ranged between 75-80 degs.


----------

